# Disappointed...



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Last night I discovered the bridge on my 2005 Washburn J12SN is beginning to lift. I'm disappointed to say the least...a few other adjectives come to mind as well. I had noticed some string buzzing a couple of weeks ago that was getting progressively worse, and it seemed as though the sound wasn't nearly as crisp as it once was. I was thinking its simply time for another set-up...now I think its time to take the guitar back and demand a refund. The guitar is an 05 model that I bought new in January 06.

Have any of you successfully gotten your money back from a dealer after experiencing this type of problem? I expect to get stone walled based on the treatment I received when the store's in house guitar tech butchered it during the initial set-up. 

I could use a little advice regarding the best approach to take, keeping in mind you catch more bees with honey than vinegar.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

You might want to consider contacting Washburn Customer Service. They may want to hear if they have a bad dealer.............


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the problem is that the dealer is required to fix the problem, not give you a refund. nor is the manufacturer obligated to give the dealer a refund if the malfunction can be fixed or the guitar replaced.

if you can convince them that it is in their interest to give you a refund, and if you have a good rapport with them, you may be able to swing it.

i believe that the most you can hope for is that the bridge will be repaired or that the guitar will be replaced with an identical model.

-dh


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually Washburn stands behind their products. I would think CS would be able to arrange with the dealer for an exchange............


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*...and frustrated*

Thanks for the ideas guys...I will save the Customer Service and the Better Business Bureau tactics as a last resort if I'm not happy with the dealer's response, but as I mentioned I would like to resolve this positively, and without threats.

You may notice that I'm a little frustrated with this situation as well as disappointed the guitar's construction failed. I know that I can probably get the bridge repaired, but the point of the matter is that I have precious little trust or confidence in the store to actually get this done properly. I don't want to have to deal with a recurring problem down the road, and I don't want to be without my guitar right now. I also don't want a replacement in kind...I picked this guitar out of a couple dozen other Washburn guitars thinking I had found the "diamond in the rough" based on sound, playability and overall finish.

As for being on good terms with the store...last time I was in the store, they basically told me I had an interesting problem, but to blank-off". I thanked them for their consideration, and left with intentions to take future business elsewhere. I felt it was inappropriate for their guitar tech to damage a brand new guitar during a basic set-up, which included deep tool gouges on the neck and headstock, oily film coating all surfaces of the guitar and pick scratch marks on either side of the soundhole...imagine Dave Mathews meets Lars Ulrich conducting a little playability test. :rockon2: 

At the end of the day, its the dealer's and the manufacturer's reputation that is on the line. I may be delusional (and a whiner) but I would like to think the dealer would simply agree to give me a refund, and send this guitar into the manufacturer for exchange, or sell it as a demo once it is repaired.

This brings me back to my original question...has any of you become disgruntled with a guitar and returned it to the dealer for refund? Were you successful, and if so...what did it take to get satisfaction?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...based on your experience thus far, i would have to say that your chances of getting a refund from the dealer are nil. after a polite request, which will surely be refused, you need to develop some kind of rapport with washburn. however, if they have a canadian distributor/wholesaler, you will probably be referred there, and i don't think you'll get any satisfaction from them, so you will need to press washburn a little harder.

two pieces of advice:

1. you're right about the honey vs vinegar analogy. once something like this devolves into threats and name calling, its over, and you are the loser. keep all correspondence polite, respectful and professional, even if you have to literally bite your tongue.

2. i have fought many similar battles and, in virtually EVERY situation, PERSISTENCE has won the day.

good luck!

-dh


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have any trouble with Washburn, let me know, I'll slap some bald heads..........


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

*Humidity problem*

Buzzing fretboard, lifting bridge? Hmmm... sounds like the guitar has dried out. Have you been humidifying it?


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I have an in-case humidor and a hygrometer, which typically reads 35 - 40%.

I have been keeping the humidity as constant as possible considering I live in Alberta...I struggle with keeping my cigars in fine smoking form too.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*back to the old Takamine*

Wonders never cease! I took the guitar back to the store yesterday and spoke directly with the store manager. Things went better than expected, considering he wasn't returning my phone calls all week and I showed up unannounced. 

At the end of the day he refunded the entire purchase price of the guitar. He made some excuses and told me repeatedly he didn't see the problem...it was within normal tolerances, etc. I had done my homework and found that Washburn is having problems because they are glueing the bridge down after the final finish is sprayed on, which prevents good adhesion with the wood surface. 

We went into the guitar room and I showed him three more Washburns with the same problem...some even worse than mine. I suggested that he send all defective guitars back to Washburn to make a point that this type of problem is going to cost him and other dealers (and ultimately Washburn) future business. My point finally it home and the manager didn't protest any further.

And now, back to the old Takamine while I decide what to buy next...thanks to all for your feedback and ideas for handling this situation.


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know what your budget it, but I have to imagine that there are many guitars in that price range that are far better products than the Washburn.

In the Under $1000.00 range, I'd be looking at Larrivee, Blueridge, Seagull. If it must a made in the orient guitar, I'd look at Yamaha, Takamine, Yairi/Alverez...

JC


----------

